# turfman73's Lawn



## turfman73 (May 1, 2018)

I wish I would have found this site sooner so I would have had a better plan for this year, but I guess now is a good time to start documenting my journey. I can only hope to have a yard half as nice as some of you.

A little background, the celebration bermuda was laid in May 2016. I mowed it 2016 with an Earthwise manual reel mower. I thought its only 7500 sq ft, no problem. Man I was wrong and the neighbors thought I was nuts. Overall, I was pretty happy with the lawn.

At the start of the 2017 season I found a good deal on a used TruCut H-20. I love using the TruCut and was able to stay on top of the lawn, for the most part. I ended the season with much thicker but taller grass - probably pushing 1.5"-1.75". Overall, I was a little disappointed with the lawn.

Now its 2018, and based on several of yalls pics I am already behind schedule. Hopefully I can get caught up. Aerated today and will be topdressing in the next couple days. I didn't get to scalp as low as I wanted before the guy showed up to aerate, I am probably around .75" in most places but there are some areas at 1". It seems like a few areas the lawn is thick enough that the mower floats on top and I dont get a uniform HOC. I hope once the lawn is top dressed and I have a little smoother surface I can get a more uniform HOC.

I added a couple pics, and will add more over the next few weeks.







Thanks to all those that contribute to this forum and help newbies like me out


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you found us!


----------

